# When was my Fuji bike Made!!!



## GreenGobblinFuji (Apr 21, 2010)

So here is my bike i have had it for a few years not sure when it was made havent seen another one like it also...Let me know if anybody has input on the bike!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Donbuz (May 16, 2010)

*My old Fuji*

I still ride my Fuji 10 speed , I bought from a friend who was moving at that time, year was 1974. It looks just like yours, a metalic green 27" SPECIAL ROAD RACER, all orignal equipment. I do need a new rear brake cable, it just broke.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

Donbuz said:


> I still ride my Fuji 10 speed ,.... year was 1974. It looks just like yours.....


Not very likely.


----------

